# Sharptail this fall



## Turner

My dog and I have been invited out to western ND for opener this year. I have never hunted my dog this early in the season and I am concerned about the warm weather. Other than frequent breaks and lots of water, is there any other advise some one has for me, plus I have never hunted Sharptails before. She's a 3 year old Springer that thinks she can go on for ever.


----------



## GSPKurt

Watch her very closely for signs of overheating. Dogs generally don't know when to stop if they're too hot. Wet her down as well as give her water to drink.


----------



## Dick Monson

The other guys gave good advice previously. Might consider a set of tape on dog booties in your gear and double sided strechy tape. I like to carry a hemostat that you can buy very inexpensively at a discount store. It clips right on to the inside of your jacket and is great for thorns, quills, cactus, etc. No weight to it. And a tube of eye ointment. Bullberry bushs mean thorns so check your dog frequently for them as they work in fast. And that's expensive trouble later. I carry water in a large zip-loc bag. I forms to my game pouch and is easy for the dog to drink from without spilling.


----------



## djleye

Lots of times out west there are many areas hunted where there are water holes. If you get near one let the dog jump in and cool down the body temp. Try and not hustle him off to the next bird.


----------



## njsimonson

I generally said last year that I wouldn't run Gunnar over 75 degrees. It makes for some early and late hunts during the fall sometimes, but I'd rather not stomp in 80 degrees and risk my dog.

No matter when I hunt, I take at least a gallon of water with for the dog, and pack a 20 oz bottle of it in my vest. Keep them hydrated!


----------



## fishless

I agree I dont like hot weather myself, and dont excpect my dogs to either. I hunt early mornings only when its hot.


----------



## Turner

Early mornings it will be. Has any one hunted that area north of Killdeer along the little Missouri? I have never hunted Sharptails before, what cover should I be looking for. I would like to know a little about what is going on before I get out there.

Thanx for everyones input on this alread. I have contacted a couple of vets and got after hours #'s and names for emergencies.


----------



## taddy1340

I almost lost one of my labs last year when it was in the high 60s. The key to remember is you may be comfortable, but how hot is it at their level...especially in CRP fields.

Mike


----------



## njsimonson

I hunt grouse around Grassy Butte sometimes, look for bullberry bushes and buckbrush near coulees, trees, and stock ponds. Sometimes we find grouse around Watford City in CRP with treerows too.

Lotsa luck to ya!


----------



## Dick Monson

Mike you are right. About 10 years ago my lab ran a crip in dry conditions, mid 60s. Almost lost him and he was in excellant shape. Keep in mind that if the dog goes down a pint of water won't do you much good. It was a slow walk back to the truck where 5 gals saved the day. You never have too much water along.


----------



## rowdie

Birng lost of water. I clip my 4ceps that I use for fishing on my vest for cactus.


----------



## Turner

Things went great. You were right about not alot of water out there. The dog did awesome, outside of a few catus needles in the paw. We walked a lot of area on sat and ended up with 18. Sunday we only hunted till noon and we put 4 in the bag. Over all it was a great hunt and the scenary was spectacular. We even were able to shot some Paririe Dogs on friday afternoon.


----------

